# Chausson Welcome 17



## rhinog (Aug 4, 2011)

I recently purchased a 2005 Chausson Welcome 17 privately but after getting through all the bumf that came with it, I realised there was no information on the actual living quarters.
As a first-time owner, I don't know where anything is (such as the 2 batteries) or how to use the motorhome without making silly and possibly costly mistakes.
Can anyone help me with sourcing a manual for it? It would be most appreciated.


----------



## aarfeldt (Sep 29, 2010)

My manual was in french, so I contacted the factory directly, and they shipped me a new manual in english - very nice.


----------



## rotorywing (Jul 19, 2010)

I(s it Fiat based or ford based ??

Martin


----------



## rhinog (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi Martin,
It's on a Fiat. I'm content with the chasis and drivers area, it's the living area I need some documents on. The latest thing I can't find is the light switch for the outside awning area. I now know how to change the bulb, but still can't find the on/off switch.
Regards,
RhinoG


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

If you are a member of CCC or CC just go to a weekend meet and ask another MH owner. Someone is bound to be able to tell you where everything is and how it works.

Joe


----------



## rotorywing (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi Rhino

Normally on the control panel above the pump switch


----------



## rotorywing (Jul 19, 2010)

Is it one of these
http://www.marcleleisure.co.uk/store/pc200-display-112000-p-2590.html?cPath=21
or 
http://www.marcleleisure.co.uk/store/analogue-control-panel-pc100-111000-p-2589.html?cPath=21

Both have the awning light switch above the pump switch ,top row.
Download the wiring diagram and the additional info from the links on the pages, might come in handy one day  
Martin

Forgot to mantion that your leisure battery might be under the right hand double seat, normally hidden in the floor recessed container


----------



## rhinog (Aug 4, 2011)

Very useful, thanks. I thought that was the main switch to turn electricity on, but now I can see my misunderstanding of the board.


----------

